# Where are you buying digital transfers?



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

If you're buying digital transfers, who would you recommend? I tried one company and they ripped me off badly. I checked prices at Proworld and I can get 6 color screenprinting for about the same price and this is for a friend who wants to give them away as gifts and needs to keep costs down. Semo only prints on vinyl but these are for white shirts so I'm not interested in that.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

ace transfer, heat transfer warehouse and transfer express


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Why not just screen print directly to the t-shirt. Either way you have to pay per color, and screen print the image. 

You can also have someone use their DTG. 

It's better then getting the transfers back, and you still have to press them.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

binki said:


> ace transfer, heat transfer warehouse and transfer express


You're actually buying digital transfers from those companies? Thanks.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

selanac said:


> Why not just screen print directly to the t-shirt. Either way you have to pay per color, and screen print the image.


Digital transfers aren't screenprinted, they are printed on cmyk machines like the Versacam, etc. so there is no per color charge. None of the companies from whom I buy plastisol transfers sell the type of digital transfer I want so I was looking for some recommendations based on personal experience. I have tested samples of these in the past and the durability is excellent, not as good as screenprinting but very good. I have one sample shirt I've washed probably 40-50 times and it hasn't noticeably faded. Unfortunately the company that gave me the samples ripped me off (it's a long story) so I don't want to do anymore business with them.

The longer version is that a friend wanted a one-off t-shirt with his website logo, a bitmap that has many colors in it. I used Jet Pro Softstretch for the shirt and gave it to him as a gift. He liked it and now wants 40 more but I don't really have a good inkjet printer for that sort of thing (the prints aren't durable). I got the design down to six colors but a lot of subtlety was lost. I could go to 4c process but that isn't cheap for only 40 shirts so I suggested we stick with digital transfers. He's fine with that choice. He's a very generous person and is giving these away so I'm trying to help him save money.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Holy smokes! that Heat Transfer Warehouse is edit: (not) expensive (not a digital transfer). Ace is better but still more than ProWorld. I guess ProWorld is a more affordable than I thought. Maybe I should get into this business!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

sorry, i mis read the post, i was quoting for plastisol xfers.


----------



## HPS (May 13, 2010)

i have been using the plastisol transfers from transfer freedom, or freedom transfer for sleeves and for tags inside the shirt and for another job we do regularly, 4 color over 4 color on a dark shirt. I love them they hold up great and look great and are a big savings compared to screen printing. i have gotten the 12x19.75 sheets with front a back tiled up and saved me and my customer money on the shirts and increased my magins at the same time


----------



## HTW (Aug 25, 2010)

What are we expensive on? We are competitive on the custom plastisol transfers and offer a great resulting product. As with custom digital transfers we do not offer this. We sell the digital material to customers that have a print cut system of their own.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

HTW said:


> What are we expensive on? We are competitive on the custom plastisol transfers and offer a great resulting product. As with custom digital transfers we do not offer this. We sell the digital material to customers that have a print cut system of their own.


Ah, you were recommended as a supplier of digital transfers and you sell a cmyk transfer, I mistook that as a digital transfer. Now the pricing makes more sense. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## HTW (Aug 25, 2010)

not a problem, the full color transfer we produce is a soft screen printed type transfer. hope everything works out great for you are your friend. A six color job is tough to get at a good price.


----------

